# 2015 Tuesday Morning Stores



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay. Can't wait to see. I'm in!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, been off the computer for a week (& I'm having some problems with the app on my phone)......

Anyways, I saw some Halloween crafting supplies in the clearance section - some scrapbooking supplies (which I didn't get 'cause I don't scrapbook) & some clear stamp designs - the kind you can interchange on that clear block - which I did get but can't find now. In the middle of redoing the spare bedroom/supply closet, so it's probably in a wrong box or something......

There was also a Clever Lever Craft Punch in the regular-priced craft section that has four different designs on it - a ghost, a pumpkin, a witch's hat, & a bat - for $9.99. It's the extra big size, according to the package, & nope, never used one in my life, but I figure I have time to experiment with it between now & card time.....I'll try to upload a pic of it over the weekend...& I have to stop in there Saturday to make a return, so I'll go see if they have that stuff I didn't buy (& take pics if it's there)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Last week there were a few items that could house Cabinet Curiosities. I got this one, which I think will look great after a bit of tinkering.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

ooojen, I love that! Perfect for displaying something curious.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

oojen, what did that jar cost? I like it a lot.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

BlueFrog said:


> oojen, what did that jar cost? I like it a lot.


I'm not exactly sure, but it was around $15. I looked at a number of more expensive but similar versions (in the $25 range), but grabbed this one right away when I saw it was cheaper.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Do they still sell those life-size alligators there? I always wanted one of those.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't see alligators at the store I was in, but I was kind of rushed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave are you referring to the one I picked up a few years ago from TM (posted to the TM thread then)? If so, they were pool floats by PoolMaster if that helps people locate them. I'll keep an eye out for you but don't make it into TM that often any more. If they are getting some in to the store, Spring time is when they will start stocking and TM does have a "pool sale" -- which happens before summer if I recall correctly. I bought one the first year I saw it and tried to pick one up the next year on clearance but missed the pool sale and none were left come clearance time. 

I do see some pool items starting to appear on their online flyer and under their "Unique Finds/Outdoor" section they say they carry quality products from companies like...PoolMaster, so good chance it will reappear in the stores again.

Here's a link to PoolMaster's product page for the 3 aligators they make. I have the large guy and the head one. I also picked up a few floating hippo heads (not from TM though) for my swamp/Nile/jungle settings. I think all of them might have had solar LED lit eyes which glow yellow at night and look super cool.


Here's a link to Collection, Etc's floating pool items that I just posted under What did you find/buy thread if any of those are helpful. They have a crocodile head and a swan this year.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw some beautiful black urn shaped flower pots there yesterday. They would look amazing with some beautiful fall mums in them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dave are you referring to the one I picked up a few years ago from TM (posted to the TM thread then)? If so, they were pool floats by PoolMaster if that helps people locate them.


You could also try Walmart's garden section, as they have a (boxed) floating alligator that comes in pieces for around $20, I want to say.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was at Tuesday Morning today and bought a Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine from 2010 for $2.99. There were also some baking-type magazines from previous years with fall/autumn themes.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I stopped in at Tuesday Morning today and no Halloween yet but they had several empty shelves in the seasonal/holiday area. So hopefully soon! Right now spring/garden is on clearance sale at 70% off. I bought three color changing "twinkling garden spheres" - an 8-inch sphere (marked down to $6.00) and 2 6-inch spheres (marked down to $4.50). There was also a smaller sphere that was only $3.00. They look a little like crystal balls. Each sphere uses 4 AA batteries. I also bought a really nice scrolled metal cross on a study base (11-inches tall) for only $1.79.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't get around to posting a photo until now, but about a week & a half ago I went in to my local Tuesday Morning & picked up a couple of things. They didn't have Halloween stuff out, but they had some garden stuff on clearance & I picked up a cross that I plan to put on top of a Dollar Tree foam cooler that I'll make into a tombstone. It was 70% off and is nice looking. 

I was shopping for a child's birthday gift and while I was in the children's toy aisle, I found a large collection of science toys, including a whole BUNCH of bugs sealed in resin. They were about $1.49 each, maybe slightly more for the larger one. 


















I think the bugs will make a nice addition to our "curiosities" display, although I'm not sure how I'm going to display them yet!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Jenn & Matt, thanks for posting about the bugs. I know where I'm headed after tomorrow's garage sale expedition!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang you all have some of the best stores. I'm too much in a rural area.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't have much time to take many pictures, but I snapped a few just for my h.f. family. 

The tombstone is heavy, solar and the candles light up. Pretty cool.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I was shopping for a child's birthday gift and while I was in the children's toy aisle, I found a large collection of science toys, including a whole BUNCH of bugs sealed in resin. They were about $1.49 each, maybe slightly more for the larger one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247125
> ...



BUGS! Eeew and cool all at once.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

I took some pics of the store in Allentown


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally got a cell phone (sometimes want to chuck it while yelling "FREEDOM!!!!"), but it is allowing me to get pictures this year.





































The bottle with the skeleton hand on it has a color changing light in it and a fan that blows the liquid with some glitter around. The tree has battery powered little light up skeleton heads running through the branches.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alexscaresme I love the pumpkin with the skull!!! If you go back can you please check the price for me! I ordered one with two skull faces from zulily but it's scheduled to ship until aug 19!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the photos everyone...in the second photo Sumrtym posted, you can partially see some wall hangings leaning against the back wall (one with a raven and one with a bat). I bought two of them--the one with the raven and one with a vintage-y looking witch silhouette. They're covered with burlap with an antique-reproduction postcard overlayed. Really nice looking. I will probably go back and buy the one with the bat. I believe they were $6.99 each.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Spookybella977 said:


> Alexscaresme I love the pumpkin with the skull!!! If you go back can you please check the price for me! I ordered one with two skull faces from zulily but it's scheduled to ship until aug 19!


I'll be back in that area next Wednesday. No problem.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alexscaresme thanks! My boyfriend went to visit his brothers in Austin and stopped at a Tuesday morning today!!! I'm drooling over the pics he sent me lol!!! He is buying me the skull pumpkin the large one is $20! Not bad at all!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I want everything lol


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is big! $100 too cool!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

View attachment 247870


I see that chalkboard tombstone with the crow is the same one we've seen at Ross last year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped at a TM in Saratoga (near San Jose, CA off 85) and they had a nice selection and were in the process of putting more out. It's a small store but generally has very nice quality items. Didn't grab many prices and what I did are in the album descrip. I did hit the jackpot in finding more of those moving flame candles so was able to pick up the last two I needed for my 7 candle candelabra, so pretty happy about that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of gargoyles this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice.

Are those moving-flame candles as 'realistic' as the true Luminaras? Tapers just as good as pillars? I think I need some....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

-V- said:


> Nice.
> 
> Are those moving-flame candles as 'realistic' as the true Luminaras? Tapers just as good as pillars? I think I need some....


Yes, maybe some slight difference as "the flame" might be shaped a bit differently, one was more concave than the other as I recall, or such but essentially operate on the same technology which was based off Disney's imagineers and since "improved" in various ways. I did a patent seach a while back and it's amazing how many people got patents on making one modification or another to the original design. 

One thing about the ones Tuesday Morning has now in their stores is that they have a few different pillar sizes which is great for getting a multi level candle look. Also nice for use in different lantern heights and widths. The ivory is pretty much a universal color.

I have both tapers and pillars and like both.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Lots of gargoyles this year.


HOLY BATMAN you arent kidding the gargolyes....O M G..................... im howling... want want want


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I would not have thought to stop in Tuesday Morning for Halloween. Wonderful posts and items - thanks for sharing everyone!! I love that Boo sign...really into those lights this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They don't get in a super lot of halloween, kind of depends on how large the store is, but it does sell out fast so if you are thinking of checking them out don't wait a few weeks. This looks like a good year for some larger pieces. I thought the quality in this store was really good.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I love those bottles with Skeleton hand on them


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I spent over $100 in there!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've decided that I need to stop buying. I have been at this all year and have way too much. lol


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The store near me only had 1 tiny little end cap. No gargoyles.....very sad. That was all I was looking for.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>



OMG, love this! I keep forgetting about this store and there's one not far from me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to a different Tuesday Morning (Almaden) to return something I had bought the other day at the Saratoga store. Gave me an opportunity to see what this location had. They did have some cool stuff different from the other. Prices in my photo album when I noted them.

I loved the Flying Monkeys sign. The banner was nice quality.
















I saw this skull-in-the-books piece at the Saratoga store too. I loved the carved wooden look to it. Here's what it look like from the front and the back. It has a battery compartment at the bottom. 2AAs and from the tag looks like the LEDs in the eyes are green. 
















Only saw a pair of these ground breaker resin-like arms and hands. Pretty cool. Right and left hands if you notice.







































These spider lights looked extremely real to me. I could swear I've seen spiders like these at our house! The legs are kind of see through. This store had 3-4 boxes of them kind of buried on a bottom display shelf with other string lights, so if you are looking for them check well. I think I will use these on a table top with black/gray creepy cloth to blend in with the wires instead of hanging them. Have to see. 










My intention was just to return something not buy anything, however I thought I did fairly well because I really wanted to walk out with the skull book and arms too LOL. 

No gargoyles yet at this location like the other at least yet. And they had the bird cage lights at 14.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wanted to try out the spiders and see what they looked like lit. Very subtle LED and just enough IMO to get the spiders noticed and show off their kind of hairy body look.


















I could see the battery back underneath a skeleton and the spiders fed up through his rib cage and resting on his bones. Think you would pretty much just see the spiders "crawling" on him that way. Could also see them put in a very large jar with spider web material possibly put in the center of the jar which would hide the battery pack and wiring, leaving the spiders inside at the outer glass area, lit and visible.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wanted to try out the spiders and see what they looked like lit. Very subtle LED and just enough IMO to get the spiders noticed and show off their kind of hairy body look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really cool! Thanks for showing them lit. I must hit the TM near me. I have only been there once.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

GoS, seconding the thanks for the pictures of the spider lights. I'm very impressed, and may just have to pick up a few for my spider-themed wedding display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kind of funny too about the spider lights in that I asked a sales clerk if she had seen any of the real bugs I had heard TM had. She said she thought she had seen them a while a back in the toy section but remembers a guy coming in and buying probably every one they had (maybe a HF member?). She took me back where she remembered them and we looked all over. Nothing, so I figured Oh well and was looking around the store when she came up to me with a box of those spider lights. Said maybe these aren't what you were looking for but she thought these bugs were pretty good looking. If it hadn't been for her, I never would have seen them. Definitely worth a shout out. Have to say I really do like these a lot and like their battery flexibility too.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Putting this on my coveting list.*

CUTE! 


*Yep, I need these little guys. I've been to three Tuesday Mornings, and none have had them*.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw this solar- powered tombstone at Tuesday Morning today. Very heavy duty resin. $39.99.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The Red Hallows said:


> CUTE!
> 
> 
> *Yep, I need these little guys. I've been to three Tuesday Mornings, and none have had them*.
> ...


I have obsessively called all the stores within 2 hours of me and none are to be found. I'm not sure all the sales clerks know what a gargoyle is.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm forever pulling out my iPhone to show people photos of things I'm looking for. I save photos from here to my iPhotos app and set them up in a separate album so it's quick to show. 

OK thanks to my cellphone camera and the fact I try to get price tags sometimes, I was able to blow up my original photo and here's what the tag says:

6323 G0425 0715
Fall HW
LED GARGOYLE TOTEM
(bar code)
1527051
Compare at: $120.00
Our Price $59.99

Hope that helps all that have expressed interest in it.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Does Tuesday Morning usually do any kind of pre-holiday discounts or coupons worth mentioning? I want those spider lights. Lots of spider lights. And I just bought a new car today so money is tight. (On the bright side, driving the newer vehicle that not only starts but also stops greatly increases my chances of living to see Halloween again).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> Does Tuesday Morning usually do any kind of pre-holiday discounts or coupons worth mentioning? I want those spider lights. Lots of spider lights. And I just bought a new car today so money is tight. (On the bright side, driving the newer vehicle that not only starts but also stops greatly increases my chances of living to see Halloween again).



hehe. Yes, car should come first over spiders and we want to keep you around.

As far as I know none of the discount closeout stores like Tuesday Morning, Ross, TJMaxx, HomeGoods etc offer anything like that. They all do have markdowns of stuff that didn't sell and sometimes damaged goods or things with missing parts, as part of their clearance aisle. PMd you.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Does Tuesday Morning usually do any kind of pre-holiday discounts or coupons worth mentioning? I want those spider lights. Lots of spider lights. And I just bought a new car today so money is tight. (On the bright side, driving the newer vehicle that not only starts but also stops greatly increases my chances of living to see Halloween again).


So glad your going to be able to stop that new car and live to see another Halloween. On the other hand it might be fun scarign people as a ghost on Halloween. naww just joking Enjoy that new car and spider lights.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww, thanks for preferring me on this side of the veil. As I no longer have a dermestid beetle colony with which to clean my bones, it's best if I remain alive for the time being. My corpse would be pretty stinky by the time Halloween rolled around....

_________________________________

Once again, GoS manages to spend my money  Jenn & Matt from PA did it too!

Made a rushed trip to the nearest TM this morning. Although they didn't have much Halloween at all, I did find three strands of spider lights prominently placed in the display. Snagged all of them plus a bunch of the bugs in Lucite, which I *never* would have found if I hadn't known to look for them. While in the toy aisle, I picked up a child's mask and cape set for $5.99. Interior is black and exterior is a very dramatic shiny red. Size-wise I think it will be good for one of my mannequin kids who wears a vampire-like suit but doesn't have any other classic vampire indicators. 

One FYI for those looking for the spider lights: they share a SKU with bat lights, so if an employee helpfully prints out a list of all the stores within 100 miles that carry that SKU, you have no way of knowing unless you call whether the lights will have bats or spiders on them.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

BlueFrog said:


> Aww, thanks for preferring me on this side of the veil. As I no longer have a dermestid beetle colony with which to clean my bones, it's best if I remain alive for the time being. My corpse would be pretty stinky by the time Halloween rolled around....
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> ...


What is the cost of the bugs? I have found scorpions and spiders on Amazon for a decent price.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Bugs (and arachnids) are $1.49 each Not a clue what I'll do with them but too nice to pass up at that price. Jenn & Matt from PA have some pictures upthread, around page 2 I believe. My store also carried a base unit that contained a display case with compartments for each bug, plus a scorpion in Lucite and probably some paper materials for $3.99. The idea is for you to "collect them all" which is something like 21 bugs in total.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> Bugs (and arachnids) are $1.49 each Not a clue what I'll do with them but too nice to pass up at that price. Jenn & Matt from PA have some pictures upthread, around page 2 I believe. My store also carried a base unit that contained a display case with compartments for each bug, plus a scorpion in Lucite and probably some paper materials for $3.99. The idea is for you to "collect them all" which is something like 21 bugs in total.



I'm so glad you found the spiders lights AND the bugs. Those looked cool from the pics someone posted earlier. I was hoping to find a few but no luck when I went there. I wonder if you put the lucite bugs in a jar of water if with the distortion of the water they would just look like they were suspended in liquid.

Did you see my PM btw? gopher was curious.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I made a run to the "other" local-ish TM this morning and struck out. All six of their light strands were bats (and not very impressive compared to the spiders) and no bugs. Overall the display was much larger and more complete, stocked with all the goodies that others have posted. Those giant skulls are really quite something to behold in person. 

Please thank the gopher for his most generous and kind offer. I'll be getting in touch with him very soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the last 2 Tuesday Mornings I was in, I noticed Xmas was starting to be shelved. I asked if they were going to be getting any more Halloween in and was told no. Not sure if that's true of all stores but if you go in to check on stuff, ask them and let us know.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone found the bugs recently? I went to the 4 Tuesday Mornings we have and all 4 have sold out. The staff new what I was talking about when I asked about them but all said they sold them all awhile ago. I'm always late to the party.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Tuesday morning store never heard of them?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone found the bugs recently? I went to the 4 Tuesday Mornings we have and all 4 have sold out. The staff new what I was talking about when I asked about them but all said they sold them all awhile ago. I'm always late to the party.


Disembodiedvoice - Yesterday I was at the Tuesday Morning near me & they still had a selection of the bugs. I didn't look through them, but they probably had at least 10, possibly more. I'm not sure how quickly I can get back to the store, but definitely I can check again by Sunday night. If you are interested, I can grab some for you. If you have particulars - ie, you'd prefer a spider or a bug that has colors on it, let me know. IIRC, the smaller bugs were around $1.50, larger ones around $2. I'm in Pennsylvania so that's where shipping would be from. Feel free to PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> .....I was shopping for a child's birthday gift and while I was in the children's toy aisle, I found a large collection of science toys, including a whole BUNCH of bugs sealed in resin. They were about $1.49 each, maybe slightly more for the larger one.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


The bugs are all probably long gone from all the stores for some time now, but if you managed to pick up a few (or had a nice member grab you some ; Thanks, you know who!!), I thought I would send a heads up for some nice size jars I found this morning in Target's $1 bin area if you are still looking for a way to display them. The Tall jars are perfect for the height of the Mega sized bugs. The lids aren't water tight since they don't have a rubber seal BTW. I'll probably cut down some of the Dollar Tree JOT magnifier pages and use inside anyway. Hopefully the magnifier will scatter the image and hide the edges of the resin block. It's possible something like hair gel might work in place of the water, but the magnifier definitely would be a cleaner, simpler solution. I'll come back and post a photo when I dig up one of the magnifiers I bought and line the inside of the jar.

















I looked at the smaller jars Target had in this bin and they looked too small for the non-Mega bugs. Too bad. I posted a photo of the jars in the bin at Target in the Target thread.

WELL tried the magnifier page and while making the bug larger looking didn't disguise the resin block edges. Back to the drawing board on how best to display them. Maybe using moss or spider web material in the jar along with the blocks. Any other ideas?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Disembodiedvoice - Yesterday I was at the Tuesday Morning near me & they still had a selection of the bugs. I didn't look through them, but they probably had at least 10, possibly more. I'm not sure how quickly I can get back to the store, but definitely I can check again by Sunday night. If you are interested, I can grab some for you. If you have particulars - ie, you'd prefer a spider or a bug that has colors on it, let me know. IIRC, the smaller bugs were around $1.50, larger ones around $2. I'm in Pennsylvania so that's where shipping would be from. Feel free to PM me if you're interested!


Ah man, I never saw this for some reason ( or I certainly don't remember it). Oh well, it's only over a month ago lol ....no buggies now. thanks so much for the offer I wish I had paid attention.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I started shopping at Tuesday Mornings years ago when it was a discount store for other stores to empty their stock in. It looked more like a thrift store, with thrift store prices. I'd pick up a box of Halloween ornaments in July for 2 bucks, skeleton aprons in Dec for 3 bucks, and who knows what else in Oct.. Now the place is all fancy smancy with fancy smancy prices. I miss my odd little store in the corner of the shopping center. I still shop there, but long for past bargains.


----------

